# Very good...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Nicely done from the liberal media:

http://video.nytimes.com/video/2009/09/ ... lves-.html


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The woman from DOW is a moron. She says the Idaho F&G is using 30 year old research, yet the F&G is the one conducting all the current research! I like how the F&G rep said the things she was purporting were hogwash. 

The other thing that drives me nuts is how they are saying the wolves aren't to "optimal sustainable numbers" yet. Well who's idea are we using for "optimal numbers"??? If they had it their way, they'd let them go forever, unchecked. I noticed she said that beavers, fisheries, and birds were benefiting from the wolves, and yet she failed to mention how the deer and elk herds are being decimated by them. There IS a hidden agenda from DOW, and it stinks like an elk carcass left to rot.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

You need to understand her point. It's ok for the wolves to kill all the deer and elk, because it is natural for them, that's the cycle of life... It's not natural for humans to go around killing these poor innocent animals for food... ... ... ... O*-- /**|**\


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

By the way, for all the people who didn't catch the sarcasm... I was being sarcastic... Just pointing that out. S.A.R.C.A.S.M

(just to avoid any confusion between me and the granola crunchers)


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

It would be interesting to see the stats. form this wolf hunt. What did they say 200 tags were sold, and I wonder of that 200 how many were killed. And to go along with that on average how many pups a year do these packs raise? Good on the secretary of the Interior for allowing the wolf hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of hunters have the idea that once they make a fatal wound on an animal they punch their tag whether or not they are able to find it, hopefully none of those guys got these tags. IF I were them, I am not so sure that I would follow any of my blood trails. I would just look over quickly and if I don't see it there just keep hunting (you don't want to waste too much precious time tracking) and shooting regularly w/ or w/o the chance of a good shot guaranteeing a quick kill. Knowing how these wolves hunt it would just be a little taste of their own medicine, not to mention it could only help to have way more than 200 of them eliminated.


----------

